# Tickets for The Lincoln Show



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, I have just recieved my tickets for the Lincoln show, however I have found out that I have to work and cannot go. So I am having to sell them. I am looking for £30. Let me know if anyone is interested. I was scheduled to arrive on the Friday. If you have any questions, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: TICKETS FOR THE LINCOLN SHOW*



clayton9 said:


> * Hello, I have just recieved my tickets for the Lincoln show, however I have found out that I have to work and cannot go. So I am having to sell them. I am looking for £30. Let me know if anyone is interested. I was scheduled to arrive on the Friday. If you have any questions, let me know.
> 
> Thanks*


*

Hi
can you tell me who/where you were booked to camp,it might help some make up their minds.
thanks
scottie*


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Its a yellow ticket which is the pre booked general area. It was booked to arrive Friday and is for 2 adults. Hope this helps.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
Yes I would have been happy to buy your tickets but notice that they are for the general area, we had tried to book but failed, however we only wish to be in the MHF area which I think is now full.
So if they are in the MHF area ... please! If not .... sorry!
Alan


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sorry its in general area anyone interested??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi If you still have the tickets I would love to buy them from you as we are going to the show anyway although we can't stay with the club.
Regards Rosalie


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

The tickets have now been sold. Thank you for all the responses.


----------

